# HDPE (home made) creations



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, so the hdpe thread i started back in april (i think) has gone well, many people making good headway with producing some varied catties, so i thought it time to see what everyone has made or is in the middle of, no production pics, just what the whole project is for, the finished product 

here are a few of mine, and i know there are many others from you lot :





  








Photo0535




__
lexlow


__
Aug 5, 2013


__
6










  








sscamo




__
lexlow


__
Jul 29, 2013


__
4










  








ham




__
lexlow


__
Jul 29, 2013


__
1










  








hdpe done




__
lexlow


__
Apr 27, 2013


__
2










  








hdpeden




__
lexlow


__
Apr 13, 2013











  








hdpeham ready




__
lexlow


__
Apr 13, 2013











  








miniss02




__
lexlow


__
Apr 13, 2013








ok, so that is alot to start with, but i have more lol


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible forks,the 5th is also with denin??

Very good recicling work


----------



## steveh6883 (Aug 10, 2013)

1st red & yellow and second to last chalice are faves


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those look sharp!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent work! A process available to all, and limited only by your imagination!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

They look great cant wait to try what temp in °f is it again


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

about 360? i think?

180 c


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So COOOL i like every single One of them cheers


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

lexlow: nice looking forks, especially #s 1 and 5. How did you get #5 to look like ivory?

bpr: cool forks. love the middle one, looks like carved soap. neat effect!


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive made one out of this plastic stuff HDPE 2 I Have added cooking oil and had two fails as it cracked in mould so I tryed again ... I really like the second to last one down lexlow ... How did you get that shape design


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lexlow.... Those are great! The second and third ones have an intresting band attatchempnt! What is that?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think the cooking oil method is a great idea for highly loaded pieces like slingshot frames. Too much oil is retained between the "grains", leading to swift failure.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yup, no need for oil peeples, its all in the hdpe tutorial, lots of learning as we have gone through it, but most people should be able to pick up enough from the thread to create something

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

and hi Arni, that method of attatchment is one i played with, and have had an ok success with, although i may be bias lol (ask ash he got two of em) its a 13mm drill hole, routed out to give a conned entrance, then an 11 ish mm plug with one end splayed to stop it pulling through the hole. then you just put in your bands through the hole and hold plug in place, then pull the bands and it clicks into place.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hi studer, i think you meant number 6? its purely milk bottle hdpe, it does look rather like soap when its melted properly, and the number 5 is denim micarta, here is the link to the tutorial i made for making that stuff. i recon its ac strong as resin micarta, and can be done in different colours, anyway lol here is the link for anyone wanting to give it a go,http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22717-hdpe-sheet-and-hdpe-micarta/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lexlow, these are great  I love recycling and slingshots.... it don't get any better!!! good work man


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

lexlow said:


> and hi Arni, that method of attatchment is one i played with, and have had an ok success with, although i may be bias lol (ask ash he got two of em) its a 13mm drill hole, routed out to give a conned entrance, then an 11 ish mm plug with one end splayed to stop it pulling through the hole. then you just put in your bands through the hole and hold plug in place, then pull the bands and it clicks into place.


Genius! I love it. I have been saving shavings and cut offs from making frames from my black starboard slab I invested in. I want to combine that with other colors to get some fun stuff! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very colorful shooters!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Selfmade hdpe sheet, so cool this project :thumbsup:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Such beautiful creations from material we all pitch in the can every day. Salute to you and very nice slingshots.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

cheers, all born out of being skint lol. necessity is the mother of all invention my friends.


----------

